# Wilson live fibre - coments??



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yep! I use the 15-24kg Spin ZWS70XJ for bottom bashing out wide on my mates boat. I've also used it numerous times spinning the rocks.

Its a really nice rod but I remember feeling it was a bit over priced for what it is. I've seen very similar blanks on the Redbone range for 1/2 the price.

The Live Fiber Texaliums are a different story - Brilliant

My Wilson is a bit short for use off many northern NSW rocks. As a longer yak rod it would be real nice but I prefer short, 5'10" rods for the yak.

Plusses: Great Blank, feels good, strong, well bound
Minusses: Reel seat is a bit cheap


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I use a 6-8kg Wilson Live fibre rod (not the Texalium) as my heavy yak outfit, running 20lb braid. It is an enormously strong rod, but I agree with Dans' comments about the cheap reel seat, which is a bit dissappointing on such a well finished rod.

I haven't managed to put a 'real' bend in this rod yet, hopefully as I start to fish livebaits more often it will happen!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad you asked,

I have had the Live Fiber Trophy 13' 6" and the 12' in low mount for the Alveys for about 5 years now and you just can't go past them for balance, durability and control on any fish. They are real light too!

I bought the Texalium 15-24kg 7' (7WS7OXJT) for an Indo trip and it's freaky! With a Penn 545 overhead with 50lb braid I can cast 3" poppers as far if not further than I could with a 5kg 6' rod. Then be able to land a 15kg GT! Easy, if that makes sense.

Beautiful rod,been waiting for the opportunity to take it out and cast into a boil of tuna.

Yeah they are exxie, though have a good look at them and how much work has gone into them, then go catch a fish and you won't think about the cost ever again.

My next to come is a lighter 5-10kg spin stick for the yak.

Do it, go on, do it

Dan


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I've used the Wilson Live Fibre 6kg to 8kg for years. They're very good.

I have a 7' model and a 6'6" one. The shorter one is a bit tippier as it uses lighter guides (it's called the SA model) but both are excellent and seemingly unbreakable.

There are cheaper options but they come at a price, I think.

For example, I've got a 7' Shimano Taipan Snapper rod. Rated 6kg to 10kg.

Great rod, flexible tip, good for casting slugs. Fine for trolling for pelagics. However, it just doesn't have the low down grunt of the Wilson.

I know from experience that if I hook up on a 12kg/13kg Bluefin on either rod I will more than likely land it. It's just that it will take maybe 7 or 8 minutes on the Wilson and maybe 20 to 30 minutes on the Shimano.

Having said that, neither of the Wilsons are particularly good for casting slugs less than 40gm.

When I go offshore I troll the bigger rigs with the Wilson and have the Shimano Taipan set up with a 20gm slug in case I see a Tuna boil.

Horses for courses, as they say.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Wilson do make a great rod and you wouldn't go wrong in getting one!!!


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I dont own a live fibre surf rod but I have had a couple of riends purchase them over the years and sell them within 6 months maybe it takes a while to get the feel of the rods but the overall impression was that they were to flexible and it was like fishing with overcooked spaghetti, I did own a live fibre around the 7' mark which i enjoyed fishing with but in the end it didnt have the feel that I like which tends to come form the graphite (stiffer rods) but each to their own.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

sitonit said:


> like fishing with overcooked spaghetti,


With the Texalium I was shown how it is a very progressive rod, the woven aluminium like material becomes more rigid as the bend in the rod increases, I have seen the beach rod in this model and thought geez that's flash, though would probably not take it for a stagger around the beach in the middle of the night!!

The regular Trophy range is very durable and more, should I say "aldente"

Dan


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> There are 3 brands that come to the fore in Qld for beach & rock fishing and they are Snyder Glas, Wilson & Gary Howard.


For the rocks I recently had a custom stick made by a bloke in Sydney called Rohit Lal of King Rods. The blank is an amazing graphite carbon composite from the USA (As high tech as it gets). The rod is called a Longtail H110Ti. Basically its a 2 piece, 12 foot spin rod capable of braining big jew to 25kg, kings and monster longtail tuna from the stones. All components are better than fuji and the build quality is exceptional - Worth around $350-$450.

This rod can cast 85gram blades a mile and still has the sensitivity and feel to get good distance on a 190d Halco Laser Pro ar 6" soft plastic on 50lb braid.

All I can say is after using FSU4150, MT6188 and Snyder blanks for over a decade, there simply is no comparison to this new blank technology.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi again I think there was quite a bit of discussion on the texallum blanks on ausfish so it might be worth having a look there, also like spooled with the custom made approach I had some nice rods made up out of pacific composite blanks over the years this allowed me to put high quality fittings on and to tailor it to my needs the cost was around $250+ from memory it is hard to remember as I lied to the wife about the price and lies and truth have become mixed up. But this is the best approach as the rod is made for you.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

here is a link to a search hope it works
http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/search ... chid=94792


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's the contact details for King Rods if you want to talk about a seriously hardcore custom stick:

(Pron: Row-heat) Rohit Lal

Email: mailto:[email protected]

Ph: 0422 315 058

Also a couple of pics of my Longtail H110Ti rock rod.

***** I have no affiliations but he is a nice bloke


----------

